# 06 Onix



## cmt (Nov 13, 2004)

I have had this 06 Onix since last October and have logged a great deal of happy miles on it so far.

Here are the specs: 54 Onix Frame, FMC Full-Carbon Fork, Campy Centuar, SLK Crank, Speedplay Zero Pedals, ITM Millenium 4-Ever bar & stem, Thomson seatpost, SLR saddle, Vredestein Fortezza tires, Campy Neutron Wheels.

I upgraded the fork for a small fee, well worth it. I race Centaur on my cross bike and it works great, so I built this one up with it as well. I had Chorus on my last bike and other than the carbon I don't notice any difference in the shifting or braking. The money I saved went toward the nice pair of Campy wheels. Sorry for the poor picture.

View attachment 55666


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice bike...but yeah, wish we had some nice clear pictures to see that beauty....


----------

